# -    ?

## -2

:

  ( )  1      "". ,        .

:        (   / )?

----------


## .

.        , ?

----------


## BorisG

> , ?


 . 
 ,  ,  1     ,      1           .     , ,    ,    ,          . 
 1 ,   ,    ,     ,  ,  1  (,   ,   ),    , , ,      ,  .

----------

,      ,             .       .        , -    ,         ,       .  -     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...


   .
**,       .   ** ,      . 
 ,       ,       (,    ),       ,    .
**    ,   ,     ,     . 
    ,     .

----------

-    . 24  2011      ,     ,       .  ,   , ,        ,     -    .        .         2  -     .          .  ,        ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> 


,   . 
    .

----------

> ,   . 
>     .


    ,     ,     .

      .   ,              .

----------


## -2

> . 
>  ,  ,  1     ,      1           .     , ,    ,    ,          . 
>  1 ,   ,    ,     ,  ,  1  (,   ,   ),    , , ,      ,  .


,    .

 ,    ,     ,     (    )?

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ,     ,     (    )?


.

----------


## BorisG

> ,     ,     .


 :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
 -   ,    ?
     ,       .
         ,  .




> ,              .


     .
 ,          .
              .

----------


## sema

))))))))

----------

-  .       -    .                  (  ). ,    ,       ,          1 .   :yes:

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 ...
**,     ,    ,      "  ,    ".
    ,   ,        ,   -   ,     -    -  , , . 
         ,   ,      . 




> ... ,    ,       ,          1 .


        ,   ""   .  
       ,       .

----------

> ,   ,      .


      .  ,   ,     .     , **  ,   .     ,    21   ..    ,   (        )    ,      .

----------


## .

**,        1 ,   ? 
- .

----------

> **,        1 ,   ? 
> - .


-     ... :Frown: 
   ,        .        -  .           :      ,   -    ,       .   ,   . ..      -  ?  ,   ,    ...

----------


## .

> 


            /.



> -    ,


         ?  ,     ,    ?
     .  ,    ,      ,          :Frown:

----------

> /.
>          ?  ,     ,    ?
>      .  ,    ,      ,


  ,     .      ,         . :yes:

----------


## .

**,    .    ,      .

----------

?

----------

> ?


   ?      ?

----------


## Andrey P

!    /, .,      1 8,2??

----------


## .

*Andrey P*,      1,       :Smilie:

----------

""  /  ,   ,       , , .         5     .       ?

----------


## .

.        212-

----------

